

Should It Be Dark Social or Selective Social? - taurusismysign
http://relevance.com/the-problem-with-dark-social/

======
taurusismysign
Is Dark Social a thing? BTW, do you see any change in last few months in your
sharing of content on Social (public) vs Private (emails etc)

Would love to know.

